# MAY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!!



## clare

Hopefully the weather is beginning to get a little better,so time to dust off your Havs!!And get some pics of them dashing about in the great out doors.Plenty of RLH pictures please,jumping and frolicking,generally having a fun time.Here are a few old ones of Dizzie and Nellie having fun in the spring time before it gets too hot.


----------



## jabojenny

I was out with Timmy earlier and got some pictures of us playing fetch, his absolute favorite game. As you can see from his pictures he's a very serious fetch player. I could play fetch with him forever I think. First one is a video with just a couple throws, the rest are pictures. I'll try to get some running shots of him later because I was using my little camera here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6986401750/


IMG_0976 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


IMG_0979 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


IMG_0975 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


IMG_0973 by jabojenny01, on Flickr


----------



## shimpli

Ache is loving Spring !!!


----------



## clare

Beautiful photos,I love Timmy's colour and markings.I like his black saddle.


----------



## clare

Ache loves spring because it is nearly her birthday!


----------



## shimpli

Same as Nellie !!


----------



## tokipoke

I'm loving all of these photos!!! The long hair really accentuates the running LOL


----------



## Sonic and Aries

I just have to add a few pictures I got of the 'kids' running and playing outside in the nice weather today.. I especially love how Aries just happened to be airborne in the first one, I've been trying to catch her leaping run for awhile...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love looking at all of the pups having fun!!!


----------



## Tuss

RLH is tough to catch in focus since they go so fast! Here are a copy of my attempts! My 9lb havanese can now outrun my 60lb labradoodle!


----------



## krandall

Well, these aren't RLH, but fun was definitely had by all. A nice hike in the woods to a hilltop that overlooks Gillette Stadium.


----------



## clare

DH just looked at these pics and was amazed at Kodi's all black face and thought he was very unusual and handsome![which he is].By the way does he like apples?He is looking very longingly at your husband's apple in the photo,Dizzie is always after an apple,Nellie not so much.


----------



## jessegirl

These pics are great! Timmy is such a happy fluffster!


----------



## Izzy-bella

What great pictures of your beautiful fur babies. You are so good at capturing their loving and happy nature. Made me smile and had to look at all of them a couple of times...thanks


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> DH just looked at these pics and was amazed at Kodi's all black face and thought he was very unusual and handsome![which he is].By the way does he like apples?He is looking very longingly at your husband's apple in the photo,Dizzie is always after an apple,Nellie not so much.


Yes, he and Daddy were sharing the apple. Kodi LOVES fruit! He even eats grapefruit!!!


----------



## Selma

This is Zoe our 17 month old Havanese. May is usually the beginning of the boating season here in MD and she loves being on the water


----------



## krandall

Zoe is a cutie! We have another B&W Parti "Zoey" on the forum!


----------



## waybrook

Panda was so not into running, but she was intent on protecting her porch from intruders!


----------



## krandall

waybrook said:


> Panda was so not into running, but she was intent on protecting her porch from intruders!


This looks like another calendar picture to me!:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy

great pictures everyone. I'm enjoying them all! What a bunch of cuties!!


----------



## irnfit

These are such great pictures. Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Prissy

*Around the pool*

around the pool after a swim

















​


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> Zoe is a cutie! We have another B&W Parti "Zoey" on the forum!


 Are you talking about my Zoey? I was wondering if she is a Parti her breeder just listed her as black and white she says she would love to be a Parti I need to get the camera out for the may challenge! These photos make me want to be a dog! Going boating, hiking and hanging out by the pool boy oh boy lucky Havanese Zoe's face looks just like my Zoey


----------



## Rene831

Just some back yard fetch pics of Charly. Going to the lake for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Prissy

Nice color, Charly !
Nice pictures, Rene
Charly looks full of energy !

mike


----------



## Rene831

Prissy said:


> Nice color, Charly !
> Nice pictures, Rene
> Charly looks full of energy !
> 
> mike


Thanks Mike. Charly is still a pup so she plays and plays .........


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> Are you talking about my Zoey? I was wondering if she is a Parti her breeder just listed her as black and white she says she would love to be a Parti I need to get the camera out for the may challenge! These photos make me want to be a dog! Going boating, hiking and hanging out by the pool boy oh boy lucky Havanese Zoe's face looks just like my Zoey


Yes, I was talking about your cute little Zoey!


----------



## Sonic and Aries

I caught these RLH pics the other day of Sonic and Aries and just had to share..


----------



## BennyBoy

*Play ball!*

My boys love to play catch with Benny! Here he is with my middle son, Benny also loves to chew on Lacrosse sticks.


----------



## whimsy

I need a faster shutter speed to get a decent picture. She's so fast! LOL
I'm enjoying everyones photos!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I love everyone's photos. Very fun to look at and everyone is so cute!!!


----------



## shimpli

Yunque...


----------



## AckTivity

She has similar colouring to my Sadie. So pretty!


----------



## Beau's mom

_Beau found that his first time at the seashore last weekend with Cousin Lily was one loooooooong RLH!_:


----------



## krandall

shimpli said:


> Yunque...


Tere, is Yunque a sable, or is she red? She almost looks red in the photos!


----------



## nlb

I tried to get action shots, but only managed to get grazing shots! LOL! 
Cassie and Zoomie watch each other eat grass and play tag. They've become good buddies!


----------



## nlb

Teresita... your avatar is so cute! So are the pics of the new pup!


----------



## shimpli

Thank!! 



krandall said:


> Tere, is Yunque a sable, or is she red? She almost looks red in the photos!


Karen, Yunque is a sable, he can be red sable or gold sable. (not sure how he is going to be registered yet) He has both colors. He is exactly as red as he looks in the photos.


----------



## jessegirl

shimpli said:


> Thank!!
> 
> Karen, Yunque is a sable, he can be red sable or gold sable. (not sure how he is going to be registered yet) He has both colors. He is exactly as red as he looks in the photos.


It is so funny! Yunque looks just like Rollie when he was a pup, and Ache looks just like Rollie now!


----------



## shimpli

jessegirl said:


> It is so funny! Yunque looks just like Rollie when he was a pup, and Ache looks just like Rollie now!


So I will have twins when he grows... haha


----------



## krandall

It would be fun if he kept some of that wonderful red... I'll cross my fingers! (but, of course, we'll love him no matter WHAT color he ends up!:biggrin1


----------



## shimpli

krandall said:


> It would be fun if he kept some of that wonderful red... I'll cross my fingers! (but, of course, we'll love him no matter WHAT color he ends up!:biggrin1


haha Thanks. His father now has a wonderful light red color. I am crossing my fingers too.


----------



## emichel

Tuss, your little guy sure looks determined. Go, puppy!  -- Eileen (new on here haven't even created sig.)


----------



## Prissy

*April 2014*

Prissy Mid-April 2014


----------

